# Any thoughts? Blue Ridge Lane Shepherds? VA



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

long story short, im ready to rip my hair out with this breeder search....

my wife and I reserved a female from the fanto x fanta litter after there was some confusion on the price. We were really hoping to keep it under 2k. 

we want a german show line (love the classic black/red look) well bred shepherd.

what are your guys thoughts on this breeder and this litter? 

Blue Ridge Lane German Shepherds - Home

FANTA vom NAISSHOF - USA

Fanto vom Radhaus

i know there are some other well known breeders around va/md but it seems most want 2500. Plus the inital vet bills and all the goodies the pups need to start thats getting a bit extreme


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you looked into About Eichenluft German Shepherds she has showlines too...


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

mcullins, you didn't mention what kind of lifestyle you have or what sort of dog you hope to have and what you want to do with your gsd.

I don't know anything about them but already I see that there is some sort of undefined hip guarantee (what is it?) on the pups and even though I had to search for a line saying that "all of our dogs have good hips", how do I know that's true? What about hips, elbows, DM? We don't see evidence of hip scores anywhere. Anyone can say anything they want on the internet. What are the dogs like? They are described as "nice dogs" but without seeing any evidence of the dogs doing any kind of work like actual work or titles, the buyer doesn't know that and it shows no evidence of what type of character the dogs have or which drives they are passing on to their puppies. It says that some of their puppies have gone on to do some things, but how does the potential buyer actually know that? 

Consider these things when checking out websites and followup with conversations with the breeder. Sure hip scores don't guarantee against faults, but I wouldn't consider spending actual money on dogs with no evidence of character or health. Hip/Elbow scores and working titles. Yes, even if you "just want a pet". I've experienced and had too many friends, colleagues and clients experience the heartbreaking pain of genetic issues with their dogs so I know better now.


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Have you looked into About Eichenluft German Shepherds she has showlines too...


I have, looks like her pups are 2500-3000. I'm not willing to spend that much on just the purchase of the puppy

Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Suka,

We are looking for an active, intelligent dog that has a medium drive with an off switch. Mainly looking for a family companion, may explore schutzhund. I have no experience in it though. 

We are ready now for a pup, and we're not open to shipping them. 

I'm waiting for a call back from blue ridge in regards to clarifying the hip guarantee and DM testing. 

I believe the Sire is hip certified through FCI, not sure how to verify the FCI rating? The **** is to have "carried" good hips through generations of breeding


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Eichenluft has this litter listed at $2000, (the first one listed)
Eichenluft German Shepherd Litters and Puppies for sale - German Shepherd Breeder PA - German Shepherd Breeder VA - German Shepherd Breeder MD - German Shepherd Breeder OH - German Shepherd Breeder DC - German Shepherd Breeder NY - German Shepherd Br it's a show/working line cross
they have black/reds. I visited her dogs a few weeks ago and the females were extremely nice dogs (males were not on site) Inka was an especially sweet dog and she had a lot of puppies from that litter.


----------

